# Weight lifting...and accuracy.



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey! I'm curious what other's opinion is on this matter. I lift weights to stay in shape... and burn off beer calories. I try to shoot before I lift weights because I don't want to have tired muscles while practicing/scoring/tuning. As I've gotten older I've noticed I shoot better after a thorough stretching and even 20 push-ups with the intent to warm up my shoulders. Is there any reason to believe that working out before shooting couldn't help? Maybe a couple hours of recovery in between?


----------



## Art Wells (Jul 23, 2010)

Check out the health and fitness forum. There is a thread about shooting and working out.
Most of members that post on that forum, are pretty hardcore lifters / fitness buffs, and seem to know their #$&%.


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

When I started to work out my form went down the drain. My bow and the whole shot process felt completely alien.
I stopped to work out and it took me about 2 months to get back into my shooting form. 
Pretty frustrating experience.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

when you warm up, your muscles get rich in red blood cells that contain all the elements they need to work well, obviously. your doing some light lifting before shooting, gets them good and loaded up. another aspect is that because you lift and your muscles are used to working in that heightened condition, that is the condition that your muscles work best in.


----------



## dua lam pa (May 29, 2014)

Arnold dont shoot !


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

obviously, you need to be at least strong enough to hold your bow at holding weight and get the bow over the hump. but bow fit and good form/ stance, have a large role,... at least equal in value,... in how well you shoot, also.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

dua lam pa said:


> Arnold dont shoot !


I beg to differ: 
View attachment 1980808


And displaying his not very good form: 
View attachment 1980811



:wink:


----------



## dua lam pa (May 29, 2014)

montigre said:


> I beg to differ:
> View attachment 1980808
> 
> 
> ...


and I will be wrong again ...


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

dua lam pa said:


> and I will be wrong again ...


No worries, hdracer caught one of my flubs earlier this week... lol!!!


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Dang, with a bow arm like Arnold's I could shoot 2 bows at a time!


----------



## dua lam pa (May 29, 2014)

Has no one noticed , or am I wrong again ?


----------



## dua lam pa (May 29, 2014)

Limbs on Arnolds buddy ?


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

That's a reverse polarity bow--very popular in the late 70s....hehe


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Do a side by side comparison of Arnie and Lou drawing a bow...or just them by themselves. You'll have no doubt why Lou got the Hulk role....


----------



## dua lam pa (May 29, 2014)

SonnyThomas said:


> Do a side by side comparison of Arnie and Lou drawing a bow...or just them by themselves. You'll have no doubt why Lou got the Hulk role....


What ?


----------



## dua lam pa (May 29, 2014)

montigre said:


> That's a reverse polarity bow--very popular in the late 70s....hehe


2 times one thread - you know I though it was backards 
someone is showing their age -


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

dua lam pa said:


> 2 times one thread - you know I though it was backards
> someone is showing their age -


Not twice..... The reverse polarity bow runs along the same lines as "Phase Inhibitor" that was once very popular among target archers, but that is quite a bit before your time.... :wink:


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

dua lam pa said:


> What ?


Lou Fig (however you spell it) was shown drawing a PSE Gorilla. Look like a toy .


----------



## dua lam pa (May 29, 2014)

SonnyThomas said:


> Lou Fig (however you spell it) was shown drawing a PSE Gorilla. Look like a toy .



hes deaf


----------



## dua lam pa (May 29, 2014)

montigre said:


> Not twice..... The reverse polarity bow runs along the same lines as "Phase Inhibitor" that was once very popular among target archers, but that is quite a bit before your time.... :wink:


bonus round


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

dua lam pa said:


> hes deaf


I'll write him a letter. "Lou, dua lam pa is making fun of you."


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

SonnyThomas said:


> I'll write him a letter. "Lou, dua lam pa is making fun of you."


Just the Jedi mind trick on him. You making fun of me. 
No, no I'm not.

Well I gonna find that fool who's been tellin me them lies.


----------

